# UK business looking to move to Aus



## graceelizabethgrace (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, 

I am posting on behalf of someone who has a successful civil engineering business in the UK and is looking to move to the Northern Territory as there is a lot of work, I have to put together a portfolio and I have looked through the NT gov website but can't seem to find any information on moving a business.

Any information is welcomed. 

Thanks


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

If staff are to be transferred, you should consult a registered migration agent, if not consult an accountant.


----------

